

Facebook Now Has 750 Million Users - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/23/facebook-750-million-users/

======
HoyaSaxa
So facebook is huge. But what are your thoughts on longevity? Personally I
think facebook chat is its biggest flaw. They need to headhunt the team that
created gchat and mimic it exactly including video capability. In terms of
longevity, I think facebook has to make it easier for websites to integrate
with it. For instance, the login with facebook feature is next to impossible
to implement without being an experienced coder. Seems like they need to focus
on what is already working instead of mediocre tangents like the marketplace
and the new group feature.

------
tilt
Facebook is rolling out a new Lightbox plugin (rolled back after refresh, no
screen)

------
tilt
I expect more to "leak" as we move towards its IPO

